# What City is better for me?



## SKohlman

Looking at Wellington or Christchurch. Like a city like Orlando, Florida size. 

What can I say? No kids / Single.


----------



## topcat83

SKohlman said:


> Looking at Wellington or Christchurch. Like a city like Orlando, Florida size.
> 
> What can I say? No kids / Single.


And? How can we help?? Do you have any specific questions we can help you with?


----------



## Liam(at)Large

The urban population of both Wellington and Christchurch are 350-400K, which is significantly less than 1.3M of Orlando. Having been to all three a number of times, I can say there are very few similarities. What EXACTLY about Orlando are you looking for in a city?


----------



## SKohlman

Perhaps the lively about the city, can find something to do. 

Also I need to get a job, I'm an Center Office Electronic Tech with at&t now like to get a job in that industry.


----------



## topcat83

SKohlman said:


> Perhaps the lively about the city, can find something to do.
> 
> Also I need to get a job, I'm an Center Office Electronic Tech with at&t now like to get a job in that industry.


Auckland has about the same population as Orlando (and is by far the largest city in NZ - about 3 times the size of Wellington, the next largest), but it is very different.
What are your reasons for wanting to move to New Zealand? There are very few places (like none!) that would be classed as similar to Orlando.


----------



## SKohlman

Just feel NZ would be a better place with me. There's nothing here for me, I just have a job, and a house. NZ seems to be a place I can live and work for another 20 years or so.


----------



## topcat83

SKohlman said:


> Just feel NZ would be a better place with me. There's nothing here for me, I just have a job, and a house. NZ seems to be a place I can live and work for another 20 years or so.


I would be asking yourself - what is it about New Zealand that makes you think that? _What_ makes it better? Than what? Than where? What would make a difference to your life? Sports? Social life? Scenery? 

Most people here just have a job, and a house. The rest is what they make it. 

Moving to another country is a huge step, that should not be taken lightly. 
New Zealand is not perfect. If you're not happy where you are, then unless you have a very clear idea about why you're moving, and what you're going to do to make it better when you get here, then you won't be happy here either.


----------



## SKohlman

I'm trained and highly educated by my old company, I don't feel secure in my job right now 15 years there. I don't feel usa will a good place in the future. I need to sell my house as the payments are crazy for my income, I'm divorced. It's a trifactor... 


I know a move to New Zealand isn't something I can take easy. But moved across this national three times as a kid, and once myself as adult. I have no family around me, so this isn't an issue. I won't feel I need to get "Home" Home will be where I make it.


----------



## topcat83

SKohlman said:


> I'm trained and highly educated by my old company, I don't feel secure in my job right now 15 years there. I don't feel usa will a good place in the future. I need to sell my house as the payments are crazy for my income, I'm divorced. It's a trifactor...
> 
> 
> I know a move to New Zealand isn't something I can take easy. But moved across this national three times as a kid, and once myself as adult. I have no family around me, so this isn't an issue. I won't feel I need to get "Home" Home will be where I make it.


...but why New Zealand over any other place in the world? What is it about New Zealand that attracts you?

Our interests are high, our house prices are relatively high, especially if you want to live in one of our cities. Many of our houses have bad insulation, and we're at constant threat of earthquakes & other tectonic activity.

Don't get me wrong, I love it here. 

But 'It's not the USA' really isn't a good enough reason to move here!


----------



## jsharbuck

My husband and I moved over here 8 mths ago from Philly and I understand what ou are saying about America


----------



## SKohlman

I'm a Lucent 5E trained tech and do get me wrong I heard so this is what here say ok... But New Zealand has a laid back feel about it and is "Maybe" 20 years behind in Technology so being I'm mid 40's have to tries here, need to work why not New Zealand is it prefect no is any place so no?


----------



## SKohlman

jsharbuck said:


> My husband and I moved over here 8 mths ago from Philly and I understand what ou are saying about America



Can I ask where you settled down in NZ and why? I always say give it a year.  Well if you can live in Florida during the summer that is, when it's sunny and 73f outside who couldn't...


----------



## SKohlman

I hope I didn't offend anyone here, it wasn't my intention. Sorry if I did. 


I come in peace.


----------



## escapedtonz

Young, single and no kids.... 
I'd say it'll have to be either Wellington or Auckland. Not much of a night scene in Christchurch so I'm told by friends who live there.
I can vouch for Wellington being very good for socialising of an evening and I have friends in Auckland who say the same there, however both Wellington and Auckland are expensive places to live from housing to groceries to fuel to eating/drinking out in the city.

If a move to NZ is what you want and you being an adult who can make their own decisions, then I'd say go for it.
To get here quicker than the Resident Visa route, I'd recomment you trying a Temporary work type visa, working holiday visa, silver fern visa so you can come here to live and work temporarily. It will mean you can try NZ out with a view to making it more permanent if you wish.

Try Jobs on SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 Employment, Career and Recruitment site or Buy online and sell with NZ's #1 auction & classifieds site | Trade Me for possible job openings, but be aware most employers won't be interested until you have some sort of visa to come here and you have made a committment to travel, or you are already here with a suitable visa to work.

Good luck.


----------



## SKohlman

Thanks for that info, but.....

In Short what you're saying is the North island likes to Play, where the South island likes to Sleep!


----------



## jsharbuck

We settled in the Bay of Plenty area due to my husbands job. It is close to many recreational opportunities which we enjoy.


----------



## escapedtonz

SKohlman said:


> Thanks for that info, but.....
> 
> In Short what you're saying is the North island likes to Play, where the South island likes to Sleep!


Mmmm, yes and no.

Think of it this way....

Estimated resident population of New Zealand is around 4,434,351. 
As New Zealand’s total surface is about 270,000 sq km, this means that it is one of the world’s least crowded countries (16 inhabitants per sq km). Countries that are comparable in size (the United Kingdom for instance, and Italy), have a much higher population density (246 and 193 respectively).
Auckland is home to 25% of the population of New Zealand (more than 1M people & more than in the entire South Island). 
More than half of the population of New Zealand lives in the northern half of the North Island!
As these figures imply, the South Island is much more sparsely populated: only close to 1M people live there. The busiest region of the South Island is Canterbury – which is home to more than half of the population of the South Island. The West Coast is the less crowded region of the South Island – it is home to only about 30,000 people.

If you want nightlife or a decent social life you have to go where the people are so Auckland first then Wellington.
For some reason Christchurch isn't renowned for much nightlife. Maybe it was before the city was destroyed ?
Plenty youngsters there when I visited last December - maybe it's more spread out and localised now the city centre is closed off.

Queenstown is the South Island party capital where all the youngsters go to do all the sports, bungee, skiing and party.
Mount Maunganui is supposed to be the best beach resort, surf, sea and party which is in the Bay of Plenty - North Island.

All depends what you want out of life ?

Other than work, what do you do with your time or what would you like to do with your time ?


----------



## topcat83

SKohlman said:


> I hope I didn't offend anyone here, it wasn't my intention. Sorry if I did.
> 
> 
> I come in peace.


Hey no, not offended at all.
But just want you to come for the right reasons, and to make sure you've thought it through before you make a final decision


----------



## SKohlman

Thanks Top Cat I don't wish to piss off anyone, but know from what I reading about NZ that my post could have piss someone off.


----------



## topcat83

SKohlman said:


> Thanks Top Cat I don't wish to piss off anyone, but know from what I reading about NZ that my post could have piss someone off.


I think you have the wrong idea about NZ then! What makes you think that we're easier to annoy than any other nation? My experience is that most NZers are pretty laid back!


----------



## SKohlman

Standby need to find the link I found yesterday, perhaps I took it wrong.


----------



## SKohlman

Found it.

_[deleted - link to a rival forum]_


----------



## topcat83

SKohlman said:


> Found it.
> 
> _[deleted - link to a rival forum]_


I'm sorry - I had to delete the link because it broke our forum rules!

But all I can say is that there are other forums out there that seem to attract people who have nothing good to say about New Zealand. Fortunately, we seem to be a bit more balanced over here.


----------



## SKohlman

Sorry I broke our forums rules. 

So in the end I read that too LOUD! Thanks you make me feel better.


----------



## SKohlman

jsharbuck said:


> We settled in the Bay of Plenty area due to my husbands job. It is close to many recreational opportunities which we enjoy.



Looks like a Beautiful area, Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jsharbuck

Have you been over here for a visit ? We didn't but during the week here for the interview, I checked out housing, food prices and collected as much info as we needed to make our decision.


----------



## SKohlman

No but think I should but... The question I have now is what I should bring there with me or not. Thinking isn't cheaper to get some furniture there, then to pay for it to ship over there? What was your experience?


----------



## escapedtonz

SKohlman said:


> No but think I should but... The question I have now is what I should bring there with me or not. Thinking isn't cheaper to get some furniture there, then to pay for it to ship over there? What was your experience?


In our experience and with hindsight we wish we had shipped everything we had instead of selling/giving away half of it. 
Take everything and buy lots to fill the shipping container. Everything is more expensive here especially white goods/appliances, beds, mattresses, curtains, in general all homewares and garden things like lawnmowers, tools. All baby stuff esp nappies, strollers.
Couldn't say I knew of anything here that you buy in a shop thats cheaper than home.
Crazy since theres more sheep than people here, but lamb is just as expensive!


----------



## SKohlman

I haven't been to New Zealand as of yet, but feel it maybe a good choice of a country. Nice and Friendly people, very nice outside playing. Houses are not great very high price and very old and cold. Food is little high, other stuff seems high also.


----------



## SKohlman

escapedtonz said:


> In our experience and with hindsight we wish we had shipped everything we had instead of selling/giving away half of it.
> Take everything and buy lots to fill the shipping container. Everything is more expensive here especially white goods/appliances, beds, mattresses, curtains, in general all homewares and garden things like lawnmowers, tools. All baby stuff esp nappies, strollers.
> Couldn't say I knew of anything here that you buy in a shop thats cheaper than home.
> Crazy since theres more sheep than people here, but lamb is just as expensive!



Should that be the same for I considering small electric appliances and or TV's stereo's, tools saws etc. which work 120vac 60hz to your 240vac 50hz?


----------



## escapedtonz

SKohlman said:


> Should that be the same for I considering small electric appliances and or TV's stereo's, tools saws etc. which work 120vac 60hz to your 240vac 50hz?


Ah no. With your electrical equipment operating at a different voltage and frequency there's no point bringing it here as it won't work and you wouldn't be able to sell it on either. 
Best sell or give away in your home country and buy new, used or rent the appliance/equipment here.


----------



## SKohlman

That's what I was thinking but will bring 3 computer, 1 laptop, 2 stereo amps, they all will work on 240vac 50hz.


----------



## SKohlman

Can I buy a New Zealand ac plug cord with will work between ICE socket? Can I buy them in New Zealand? Or do I need to bring them with me?


----------



## escapedtonz

SKohlman said:


> Can I buy a New Zealand ac plug cord with will work between ICE socket? Can I buy them in New Zealand? Or do I need to bring them with me?


Sorry not sure what you mean ?
You can buy NZ plug tops here to replace the ones from your current country so you can just plug the equipment straight into the wall socket instead of having to use an international adapter.
I bought a pack of them when we arrived and changed the plug tops on the majority of our appliances, TV etc.

On the equipment that you want to bring....is the cord rated for 240v ac ?
If not you can buy rated cord to replace.


----------



## SKohlman

Can I buy something like this with New Zealand plug end?










In case the picture doesn't work here the link.

http://www.maplin.co.uk/right-angled-iec-mains-leads-22262


----------



## SKohlman

Sorry it's called IEC and not ICE my bad.


----------



## escapedtonz

SKohlman said:


> Sorry it's called IEC and not ICE my bad.


Ha ha yes of course you can buy these cords but with an NZ plug on the end.
You can also have leads made up for you at electrical suppliers if your struggling to find exactly what you want off the shelf.

All I did was bring along my standard cords and just replaced the UK plug top with an NZ one which cost around $1.50 each


----------



## SKohlman

escapedtonz said:


> Ha ha yes of course you can buy these cords but with an NZ plug on the end.
> You can also have leads made up for you at electrical suppliers if your struggling to find exactly what you want off the shelf.
> 
> All I did was bring along my standard cords and just replaced the UK plug top with an NZ one which cost around $1.50 each




Cool Thanks for info


----------

